# Turkish in Malaysia?



## tolga (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All, is there any Turkish living in Malaysia?
why we dont meet at this Thread  please share your experience here.
i m single guy and thinking to move Malaysia and i need to find room or studio flat at least, and if i can(i m photographer and business administartion graduated.but i can work any job ) , get a job. but most of all, i need friends. 
please give me some idea about living cost and other thins about Malaysia.

Selamlar, Maleyza'da Turkler var mi? var ise neden bu baslikta toplanmiyoruz? hadi yeni gelecek Turklere tecrubelerinizi anlatin. Ozellikle bana  kalacak yer ve gecim masraflari ve daha ne gibi onemli seyler var ise lutfen paylasin.
bekar biriyim fotografcilik ve gumruk - isletme konusunda diplomam var. ama ne is olsa baslangıcta yapacagim helal olduktan sonra 

tesekkurler
Allah'a emanet olun.


----------

